# U.S. Owners--where do you get your heart worm meds?



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

I want to give my puppy Heartgard for heart worms but my vet doesn't carry it. So they wrote a prescription for it. I was thinking 1-800-Petmeds but really only b/c of the ads on TV. Anyone have a better (more inexpensive) place to order dog meds? Also, inexpensive source for Frontline Plus? I'm leaning on only applying that as needed...but it stays pretty warm here (usually) year round (South Central Texas). Thank you in advance!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I always get Willie's Heartgard from the Vet. It seems odd to me that your Vet wouldn't carry it. I don't use flea meds unless I see fleas on my dog (and I never have). 

Anyhow, do be careful about "Petmeds" online. I've heard that sometimes they ship out meds that have expired or have very close expiration dates. You could Google Heartgard and see what you come up with...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would call some of the other vets in your area. I bet there is one close by that carries it.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

We use Revolution, and it's expensive at our vet, so I order from California Pet Pharmacy for half the price. Never had a problem with expiry dates etc.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you for the quick replies! I'll probably use 1-800PetMeds, to ensure that quality is still there. I'll look at the California Pet, too.

Mswhipple--I'm bringing her to PetSmart (Banfield) because there was just too many negative opinions on the local vets. They only want to sell Trifexis or Comfortis--or a couple others. But not Heartgard. Trifexis was $30+ dollars/month even with a discount! Too many dogs reported to have died from it (700+) even though they haven't figured out the "link". My puppy would be the unlucky one to get sick--or worse. Heartgard is tried and true & has been on the market forever! 

I could ask other local vets if they carry it but I imagine that it will be less expensive through mail order. Thank you again for your quick responses!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

we got ours from www.wag.com. Seems like everywhere is the same price though.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We get ours on Dr. Foster and Smith. It's the only medication our dogs are on. We are on Heart Guard plus


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would call around to other vets in the area. I specifically asked my vet about her writing a prescription and having it filled online and she advised me to be very, very cautious about buying online. A lot of those online services will send out expired/soon to expire products and they isn't an assurance that you will be getting the product you think you purchased. Apparently it isn't uncommon for them to send less than perfect products out or products that they have purchased from a source that is not the manufacturer, therefore, you don't know what you're really getting. Our vet is very straight to the point and understands us wanting to try to save funds where possible but she did advise that she would buy from a vet as they get them from the manufacturer (or another reputable source) and can be trusted. Most vets also offer rebates and other offers that will help to reduce the price when you buy in larger quantities as to compete with online prices. I also don't think it would hurt to ask if the vet would price match. I won't buy from anyone but our vet now. Just my two cents.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Here are some pics of the order I just received today. Blurred out our name and Rx but it's the exact same product sold by our vet, manufactured by Pfizer with a 2+ year expiry date, again at half the cost our vet sells.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

KB87 My vet is the same way.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered the Heartgard through 1-800-PetMeds. Since Daisy is a puppy & growing, I can't justify buying larger quantities since she needs the smallest dose right now. Heartgard only comes in a 6pk, and it was $34.99 then 5% discount (from the website), but to get free shipping had to have more than $39...so I added a toy--no tax added. Then I bought Frontline Plus from Costco (online & we are members already) for $39.50 for 3 pk.--again the smallest dose. It was $36.49 but then tax was $3.01. Drsfostersmith.com was very competitive...and I've bookmarked the page for future use! Thank you everyone! If I receive expired or out of date products EVER, I will post a warning.


----------

